# Low back pain deadlifting



## Elivo (Feb 20, 2020)

So it’s been quite a while since I’ve dl, did it today with what I figured was light enough, last set was only 275.  

weight moved easy and smooth but about 5 mins after I was done my lower back lit up!

was enough that I cut part of the workout short. 

it’s eased up now, used the same form I did when I was pulling in the 400 area, should I just chalk it up to not doing it for a while ya think?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 20, 2020)

i DL but only 135lb

I go to PT once a wk, weekly & have been for 2.75 yrs

I am not sure of your issues, but for me it gives me some strength.  

how long have you had back issues...??


----------



## Viduus (Feb 20, 2020)

> I applaud your enthusiasm, but......
> 
> Bad idea.
> 
> ...



I’ll hook Jin up here...


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2020)

Buddy you're using the same form as before but you're condition isn't the same as before. You need to get back into physical condition you had while you were consistent. One workout at a time


----------



## Elivo (Feb 20, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> i DL but only 135lb
> 
> I go to PT once a wk, weekly & have been for 2.75 yrs
> 
> ...



i don’t have back issues, just hurt like hell after dl today, all gone at this point


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2020)

Elivo said:


> i don’t have back issues, just hurt like hell after dl today, all gone at this point



Too heavy. 

Do stupid light weight and half or less in volume than you think you should for the first Week or so.


----------



## DNW (Feb 20, 2020)

Make sure you stretch and do some warm up stuff. I can do like 2-3 sets with really good form and my back still hurts. I have to go foam roll my hamstrings and everything is good again...no back pain. Also, dont neglect your posterior chain.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2020)

I don’t even think anyone should be doing deadlifts unless they are young or a PLer. Use a hex bar if you want and do other back work.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 21, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I don’t even think anyone should be doing deadlifts unless they are young or a PLer. Use a hex bar if you want and do other back work.



Lol I hear what you're saying. Bro, me personally,  I'm just not ready to give them up. Lol I just not there yet


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2020)

Low back isn't use to being worked like that.

It's like squatting for the 1st time in a long time then can't sit on a toilet for a week lol


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 21, 2020)

Do abs daily too.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 21, 2020)

Chalk it to being out of deadlift shape. It takes time and effort to really get back to
your stabilization muscles in working order.  
I would stay at a lower weight and do some volume while additional work
on your core.


----------



## Beserker (Feb 21, 2020)

I just started dead lifts again last month after a long time away.  I used to pull 6 plates for reps in my prime... I can still pull 3 for reps, but quickly learned my old arthritic ass shouldn’t be doing more than 1 plate.  


Maybe by the end of the year I’ll comfortably work up to 2... or not. I found DB deads are a little more forgiving and can go a bit heavier. 

Ditto on all the great advice above.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2020)

I usd to pull all the time, now I just pull my dick!

You can't go into it cold also the issue with previous strength it allows us to lift more then we should after a long break.

If I were to pull again at this stage for me it would be light and fast, speedwork! 

Light and fast for me is more then most non deadliters 1 reps max though!


----------



## Elivo (Feb 21, 2020)

I’m with seek, I’m not ready to give up deadlifts just yet.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2020)

Elivo said:


> I’m with seek, I’m not ready to give up deadlifts just yet.



One of the best lifts you can do, baseball players pull, fighters pull, a lot pull but not max weight.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 21, 2020)

warm up properly.
foam roll, back extensions, open up the hips and warm up the hamstrings.
form; when it starts to break down stop adding weight and work on it.
belt, use it once you get to your working sets.
drink water and drive on


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 21, 2020)

Im in the no deadlift camp now too.  It’s a high risk maneuver and very few people have their form down to do it right.  For a recreational lifter, I think there is little benefit over other exercises and lots to go wrong.  

I still do stiff leg deads but low weight and only take the bar to right below the knee plus hypers and stuff.  

Just me though. I was never a great puller by any stretch so it wasnt hard to quit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 21, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Lol I hear what you're saying. Bro, me personally,  I'm just not ready to give them up. Lol I just not there yet





SFGiants said:


> One of the best lifts you can do, baseball players pull, fighters pull, a lot pull but not max weight.



Don't get me wrong - I still straight bar deadlift every week.

What I'm saying is, especially older lifters, there is no reason to pull straight bar deadlifts. I'll double down on this if you've never really been taught to deadlift properly. Go to any commercial gym and you know 8/10 people aren't pulling correctly. Never mind the amazing attempts at Sumo. 

I coach a football camp with group of guys and one of them on the staff is a very elite S&C coach. I pick his brain about athlete training all the time. He trains multiple NFL, NHL, and MLB players in their offseasons. None of them do deadlifts with a straight bar. None. They all pull on the hexbar. Most of them don't do straight bar comp style squats - SSB, box squats and a million other variations - yes. If you get an athlete injured in offseason training - you're out of a job. It's the number one no-no. The guy loves powerlifting. But he says all the time - I train athletes, not powerlifters. The base of strength built with squats and deads is built when you're young.

I'll squat and deadlift until I die. But I started young and was a PLer. It's just what I do. But I do believe that older lifters and non-athletes can get pretty much the same bang for the buck from hexbar deadlifts and good box squats as they can from competition style lifts...with much less chance of injury.


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 21, 2020)

Too heavy.....Way too soon........................Give it time Brother,but if you push it = injury....I've been down nearly 4 long years,,Been back since Jan.1st..........and I still haven't pushed heavy..YET..!!


----------

